# 2011 Instrumental Insemination Class - Latshaw Apiaries



## JSL (Sep 22, 2007)

We will again be offering an instrumental insemination class in Ohio this September. There are a couple of openings left.

For further information, please visit our website or follow the link below.

Thanks,
Joe

http://latshawapiaries.com/training.htm


----------

